# Anyone know what radio adapter to use for fm modulator?



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I was told that it was the VW adapter but this is incorrect. I bought the VW version and there is no way in hell this is the right thing. Below is a pic of what the stock radio antenna plug looks like.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29569&d=1140391331


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are 2 which are listed for GTO, Click *here* for the website;


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks, I ordered 'em, now just have to drive around with the dash torn to **** while I wait for them to show up.


----------

